# 2013 Caad delivery dates?



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

Relatively new to the forums, and this is my first thread start. I am seriosly looking at the Caad10-2 Force as my first modern road bike. I am stuck between 54 and 56cm sizes and wanted to ride them back to back before I pulled the trigger and ordered at my LBS. LBS only has a 58 from 2012 and isn't going to have the 2013's that don't already belong to others for a month or two. How long can I wait to order before I am staring down the barrel of a 3plus month wait for the bike from cannondale?


----------



## juanacity (Jul 11, 2012)

If it is really just an issue of sizing, you could try to test out those two sizes in the SuperSix as I am pretty sure the dimensions and geometry are identical to the CAAD10. That is, if they have any of those available. I can't imagine that if you talk this through with your LBS they can't help you come up with a good answer to the sizing question even without having those exact two bikes in the shop. 

BTW-I was eyeing that exact model for my next purchase, but then I got an awesome deal on a 2012 CAAD10 5 closeout. The CAAD10 2 should be a great bike.


----------



## SoM3 Idi0t (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello. Im new to the forums as well. Welcome. 
I expecting to pick up my 2013 CAAD 10 5 tomorrow. I was told that everyone was out of the 2012s in my size (52) 
TBH, I think the 2012 are better looking. Matte black and the decals arent screaming at ya. 
The 2013 decals are just too much IMO and Im not crazy about the shiney black. Didnt have much of a choice.... oh well. 
Its still a kick ass bike. 
G'luck to ya.


----------



## Jaye09 (Dec 5, 2011)

If you want a Caad10-2 Force edition, you better order it now and then pray that you're not far back in the queue 

The Forces are sold out (nearly all 'normal' sizes) from the manufacturer, so every shop goes into a queue now. For example, in early October, my size 52 will have 4 made available. They will go to the first 4 shops that put in their request or whatever they want to call it.

So honestly--You're probably already looking at a 3 month wait. I was told the queue never speeds up/ships early, it only gets pushed further and further back.


----------



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the help. Bit the bullet and ordered a lime green 56cm 10-2 today! I rode a 56 and 54cm 10-4 back to back and realized that the 54cm might get a bit uncomfortable for me on the longer rides. Super excited and according to Matt at my LBS, it should be in the first week of October. By the way, did anyone else know that Cannondale is also shipping a Raw/Black colorway for the 10-2? News to me...still had to go with the sick green. Thanks again for the replies and help. Cheers.


----------

